
Why Cognitive Enhancement Is in Your Future - robg
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/02/why-cognitive-enhancement-is-in-your-future-and-your-past/252566/
======
tokenadult
Submission one week ago (no comments):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3562364>

Submission five days ago (with sole comment pointing to the earlier
submission):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3570844>

